# New score- 1988 Schwinn Circuit



## djmuff (Aug 7, 2006)

Just cleaned 'er up and took some photos. Paid a little more for this one than I did the Miyata, but still a good deal. It was set up with some old profile aero bars (the HUGE ones), and someone had cut the handlebars and flipped them. Luckily, I had the same Cinelli bars, and I brought the bike back to a normal road setup. I found some old skinwall Panaracers to replace the humongus IRC touring tires it had, and the topper was some same-era Look pedals in white. I really like this bike, it's gorgeous. It weighs in at 22.5 pounds, 54cm. 

Oh, and all the original Sante is there. Super cool.

View attachment 85771


View attachment 85772


View attachment 85773


View attachment 85774


View attachment 85775


----------



## AndyP. (Mar 25, 2006)

That is sweet. I love the Sante!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

AndyP. said:


> That is sweet. I love the Sante!


+1...The Sante looks great.....Great find.....


----------



## GScot (Feb 7, 2005)

Excellent. Nice work repairing a nice bike.


----------



## djmuff (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks guys! This is my second Circuit, actually. The first is the keeper... it's a 1989, and it's my size, a 58. I'll post some pics of it after I bring it back from display status to road-worthy status. To give you a hint, it has the same basic paint job as the '88, but I'm throwing some Mavic Heliums on it. It's gonna look super hot, I think.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I sooooooo wanted that one BITD....my friend had the black version of this. This was a "real" race bike and all I had was the sport Traveller. Nice score.

brewster


----------



## big boy phil (Aug 11, 2005)

sweet bike. I like how its still original. I have an 87 circuit, matte black, but I only have the frame, and no fork. I had to put on a carbon fiber threadless fork because I don't know where to find a period correct replacement fork. Congrats on a nice find. I would love to see pics of your other circuit as well.


----------



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

How did I miss this thread?! Beautiful.....:thumbsup:


----------



## kimronthomas (Aug 12, 2008)

Beautiful ride! So clean! I just found one; really hoping I find the Sante set when I view it tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

I always found Santa Componemts hard to keep clean, just like those white brake lever hoods. I think mechanically it's good stuff. The hubs are very cool though.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Sweet bike. I love old school racers


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I've always liked the Circuit. It has great road racer geometry and is made with Columbus SL tubes. I've always liked the Santé components, too.

Nice score.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

WOW!! I love the Sante, and I've always lusted after that frameset. I remember the back one - it had Suntour Sprint 9000 on it.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Some of these schwinns are very nicely built and I think underrated. My Prologue is as nicely built as almost anything I have of that era - Masi, Rossin, etc. I'm really starting to wonder what the big deal is about all these Italian bikes..... quality-wise.


----------



## djmuff (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments! I agree with all of you- these Columbus-tubed Schwinns are really nice bikes. I still want a Prologue, one of the road ones in black/gray (1988, I think). And I would love to get one of the black & chrome Circuits in my size too, an '87, I think. For the time being, I still have my '89 Circuit, 58cm. It's a blast to ride, and the Heliums look really sharp on it. Here's a couple pics.


View attachment 136266


View attachment 136267


----------



## redmanf1 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi All,
I am new to the site and found this post. I just bought an 87 Circuit that looks very clean and original. I will try to post a picture.

Nelson


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

I had a '88 as well. Great riding bike, very under rated. Two areas that I eventually upgraded were the jis crown race, and the rear cassette. Originally it used an UG cassette and those are difficult to find. I converted the freehub to HG.
Enjoy


----------



## djmuff (Aug 7, 2006)

Saw a recent ebay auction for an '88 Circuit, like the one I posted at the top, and figured it would be good to add here. I was surprised at how high the bidding went- $736.91. Here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170362224959&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And here are some photos from the auction, since the link won't last forever. Bike looked like it was really clean.

View attachment 173065


View attachment 173066


View attachment 173067


View attachment 173068


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

That has got to be the same bike as the OP


----------



## djmuff (Aug 7, 2006)

raymonda said:


> That has got to be the same bike as the OP


It looks like it, but it's not. I sold the bike posted at the top a while ago to someone local, and I still see the bike and it's new owner around. Crazy thing is I sold it for $250, if I remember correctly. Had no idea the one on ebay would go for that high.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

$250? I hope the new owner is enjoying what you gave him. Although, $750 seems a bit too high, I would say that $500 is more correct.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Mmm, not sure. "I don't know that they would typically bring that much. Maybe not even $500. Like you all agreed - very underated. Surely that bike went for so much because it looks to have been barely ridden - almost spotless Sante groupo, and even the original tires. 
Just 'cause one went for $750 doesn't mean that's the going market price. Throw a used one up there and let's see!  That certainly was a nice bike though.
JMO,
Dave
KC


----------



## kevman (Aug 9, 2013)

I own a 1988 Schwinn Circuit. I am the original owner and I only have about 200 - 300 miles on it.... it is mint!  I am attempting to get myself back in riding shape after many many years of being a slave to my job, going through a bad ex situation, etc. It looks exactly like this... https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d7/k4drd/Bicycles/1988Circuit.jpg


----------



## cbk57 (Aug 12, 2009)

I will start a thread on my Schwinn Prologue when I get it back from the bike shop. I found it this summer, nice condition, with quite a few original Sante parts. I hope to have it back by the end of next week.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

kevman said:


> I own a 1988 Schwinn Circuit. I am the original owner and I only have about 200 - 300 miles on it.... it is mint!


Cool story. Your picture is cropped from the catalog:

1988 Circuit catalog page

1988 Circuit specifications


----------



## kevman (Aug 9, 2013)

Scooper said:


> Cool story. Your picture is cropped from the catalog:
> 
> 1988 Circuit catalog page
> 
> 1988 Circuit specifications


Thank you for the links. That IS my bike! I also used to be in shape like that guy (hope to get close again) and wear glasses like that (they are in again).


----------



## kevman (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok.... I just took my first "ride", using my trainer - a CycleOops, in a loooong time on my 1988 Schwinn Circuit. As I told others.... "getting my ass back on my bike....feels good and reminds I am not in my 20s anymore. Hopefully I can get back at least half of what I had."


----------

